# Nikon - Full Frame lens on a DX camera



## lamar328 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey,
I'm trying my hardest to catch up with the Nikon lens lingo so correct me where I'm wrong!

I have a D40x which uses a DX AF-S type lens.

Now in the near future.. or just future, I'm looking to upgrade to a full frame body such as the d700. If I were to get a lens such as the AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G, would it still work fully functioning on my D40x?

For that matter, would the AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED (5.0x) work as well?

Or do I have to use a DX type lens for it to work properly on my camera?
If this is the case then I'm stuck waiting until I can afford the new body!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

You can certainly use 'full frame' lenses on your camera, that's not a problem.

One thing to be aware of is that the D40 doesn't have an AF motor, which is required for auto focusing with lenses that don't have their own motor.  I'm not up to speed on the Nikon nomenclature either, so I don't know exactly which lenses do & do not have motors.


----------



## Dao (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe as long as the lens is AF-S, it should be fine with your camera.  If the lens is AF-S with the *DX* notation, it is not designed for Nikon FF camera.

Of course, correct me if I am wrong since I do not own any Nikon camera.


----------



## Tappout (Feb 9, 2010)

This should answer all of your questions:

Nikon Lens Compatibility


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 9, 2010)

on my dx body i'm using a lens that was use on 35mm film body


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2010)

Both AF-S and AF-I Nikon lenses will auto focus on the D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D5000.


----------

